# meet my dog



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well i had this dog for 4-5 years now, we always thought he was a german Shepard/ Rottweiler, but me and my dad where randomly looking at turtles :roll: i really don't know why, we seen a vid saying "10 most expensive pets in the world" we clicked it, and we seen this dog. he looked like our dog :| although with more fur. we searched that dog, which was a "Tibetan Mastiff" and there are short furs, that looks like my dog :shock: and tibetan mastiff has a "maine" like a lion, so does my dog :lol: and the tibetan mastiff has a curled tail that almost reaches (or does reach) the back, so does me dog :blink: then we kept researching and he IS Tibetan mastiff (with another breed in him probably) and that dog could go up to 1000-4500 or sometimes more :roll: anyways he is a boy dog (never had a girl ) his name is "Siberis" (i think i wrote it right :lol
pics:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

He's cute  I love fluffy dogs but we can't have any cuz my mom is a neat freak Dx
He'd deff. have more than one breed in him, his muzzle isn't right for a t. mastiff. Not saying he isn't, but t. mastiffs are a rare breed and I doubt that much crossing with other dogs gets done because people are into preserving the breed more. Of course crossings could still happen. T. Mastiffs are really popular in China, well bred animals can fetch around $200,000 US dollars there. I believe the North American population of them is much less than in Asia. Hence expensive pets


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

He's a cutie!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I would agree that he is more likely Rottweiler/Shepherd/husky cross then any Tibetan Mastiff in him. Tibetan Mastiffs are just not coming here and the really well bred dogs are likely not out and about spreading their genes about the neighborhoods. That said, I think your dog is lovely. I am of course a huge fan of the black and tan as a Rottweiler owner for the past 34 years. I will also tell you that some Rotties have the Mane you were talking about. I have had a few Rottweiler's rescued over the past years and had a few with that. I have a rescue right now that has that, though not as thick as a few that I have had in the past. 

Give your dog a big kiss for me, he is one my favorite types of dogs. Such a sweet little face. How could anyone not love those eyebrows, right?

Had to add one of my rescue boy. He has a bit of a mane as well







He was out of two AKC registered dogs but is an incredibly poorly bred specimen. Who cares though, he is perfect in many other ways and makes an excellent pet.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

well Rottweiler, german shepard, or husky explains his loose (skin) face :| and where we got him, my dad friend got him (i mean stole him) from somewhere and my parents loved him (my mom i mean lol) and huskies could take over things if no one is in control (something like that) he dosen't do that at all. also could i have an answer why some dogs are afraid of water, but likes fire? :lol: and yea i just love his little eyebrows


----------

